# Two tourists were held by an airport gang until they paid up £8,000



## KhwaamLap

This doing the rounds on the British broadsheets (and TV British Couple Fights Bangkok Airport Extortionists - Thailand Forum). Seems its happened many times in the past and the general consensus is to avoid Power King DutyFree like the plague (may not be the company, but certainly some staff are in on it). This is both to force the comapny to investigate and push the right button; and to protect us and our families and friends. So, spread the word and make this a known scam.

Also, lets hope the recoil on tourism (yet again!) forces ministers to do something about the scams at swampy and Don. 



> British couple fights Bangkok airport extortionists
> Two tourists were held by an airport gang until they paid up £8,000
> 
> Stephen Ingram and Xi Lin were falsely accused
> of stealing from a shop at Bangkok airport. Photo: Michael Sheridan
> 
> A British couple who were falsely accused of shoplifting in Bangkok airport and were forced to pay £8,000 in bribes to secure their release are to take legal action for compensation.
> 
> They were the victims of an extortion racket that has ensnared other foreign travellers at the airport, which handles most of the 800,000 British visitors to Thailand every year.
> 
> Stephen Ingram, 49, and Xi Lin, 45, both technology professionals from Cambridge, were detained by security guards as they went to board Qantas flight QF1 to London on the night of Saturday, April 25.
> 
> They were accused of taking a Givenchy wallet worth £121 from a King Power duty-free shop and were handed over to the police. An official release order from the local Thai prosecutor’s office subsequently conceded there was no evidence against them.
> 
> They were freed five days later after a frightening ordeal in which they said they were threatened and held against their will at a cheap motel on the airport perimeter until they had handed over the money.
> 
> The bribes were paid to an intermediary named Sunil “Tony” Rathnayaka, a Sri Lankan national in his fifties who works as a “volunteer” interpreter for Thailand’s tourist police (motto: “To serve and to protect”).
> 
> “Our main motivation is to protect other innocent British tourists from being caught up in this nightmare,” said Ingram last week. “We intend to take every legal means to recover our money and obtain justice.”
> 
> Last week Rathnayaka admitted in a telephone interview that he had received cash and money transfers amounting to more than £7,000 from the Britons. He said the money was for police bail and for a payment to a figure he called “Little Big Man” who could withdraw the case against them.
> 
> “In Thailand everyone knows it’s like that,” he said. “They can go to jail or they can just pay a fine and go home. It is corruption, you know?”
> 
> Rathnayaka also agreed that the “bail” — about £4,000 — was never returned to Ingram and Xi. Thai law says bail should be refunded.
> 
> In a detailed statement the couple said they were first detained at an airport office of the tourist police and later taken to cells at a police station in an isolated modern building on the fringes of the airport.
> 
> Rathnayaka confirmed that he met them in the cells on the morning of Sunday, April 26, and arranged the “bail”. The police kept the couple’s passports. Rathnayaka then escorted Ingram and Xi to the Valentine Resort, a lurid pink motel a few hundred yards from the runways. They were to remain there for four days.
> 
> During that time, Rathnayaka warned them not to tell anyone about their plight, especially the British embassy, lawyers, friends, family or the press.
> 
> However, on April 27 they sneaked out of the hotel and found their way to the embassy, where they met Kate Dufall, the pro-consul.
> 
> According to the couple, she told them the embassy could not interfere with the Thai legal system and put them in contact with Prachaya Vijitpokin, a lawyer.
> 
> Vijitpokin and a colleague, Kittamert Engchountada, of the Lawyers Association of Thailand, urged them to stay in the country to fight the case and have since assembled a dossier for potential prosecutions.
> 
> However, Ingram said the couple were so terrified by this stage that they decided to meet the demands for money, which they raised by bank transfers from Britain direct to Rathnayaka’s account. The Sunday Times has copies of the transactions.
> 
> Ingram and Xi were put on a British Airways flight to London early on Friday, May 1, having received their passports with official documents from prosecutors and police stating that no charges were to be brought against them.
> 
> They have said they are willing to return to Thailand and testify to try to stop the extortion if the government will guarantee their safety.
> 
> That could become a priority for Thailand, which has suffered a series of blows to its tourist industry through economic and political upheaval.
> 
> Inquiries last week established that Rathnayaka and his accomplices have continued preying on tourists who end up in police custody after being accused of theft from the airport duty-free shop. “I am just helping people,” he explained. “I don’t get paid to do this. All the embassies know me.”
> 
> Officials at the Danish embassy confirmed that a Danish woman fell into Rathnayaka’s hands about two weeks ago and was allowed to leave Thailand only after handing over more than £4,500.
> 
> When a Sunday Times journalist posing as a businessman in trouble contacted Rathnayaka last week, the first thing he said was: “If it’s a case, for example, of shoplifting at the airport duty-free then I can help. Bail is 100,000 baht (£1,800).” He later declined an interview, saying the Sri Lanka embassy — which employs him as an interpreter — had told him not to speak.
> 
> The Foreign Office said consular officials had offered to raise the case with the Thai authorities at the time but had been asked by the couple not to intervene.
> 
> A spokesman for King Power duty-free said the company had strict rules for evidence to be submitted to the police in shoplifting cases, but added: “We cannot control what happens after that.”
> 
> -- timesonline.co.uk 2009-06-28


----------



## Guest

It's good that this sort of thing is getting a high profile in the media - someone, somewhere, must realise the harm this is doing to Thailand's international image and its waning tourist industry.

You have to wonder what would happen in such a situation if you simply refuse to pay up and take the prison option. Would they fabricate evidence against you? Would there be an international outcry?

I gambled once in Lao during an extortion attempt, and got away with a stubborn refusal to pay up when threatened with first jail, then 'disappearing'. Not sure I would do it again there, Thailand is highly civilised in comparison. But I would be tempted to fight the extortionists in LOS, that's for sure.


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> It's good that this sort of thing is getting a high profile in the media - someone, somewhere, must realise the harm this is doing to Thailand's international image and its waning tourist industry.
> 
> You have to wonder what would happen in such a situation if you simply refuse to pay up and take the prison option. Would they fabricate evidence against you? Would there be an international outcry?
> 
> I gambled once in Lao during an extortion attempt, and got away with a stubborn refusal to pay up when threatened with first jail, then 'disappearing'. Not sure I would do it again there, Thailand is highly civilised in comparison. But I would be tempted to fight the extortionists in LOS, that's for sure.


If I had got to the Embassy like they did, I would have sat there (help or no help) until someone did something - even if it was a plane home. Its much better to be an American in these sort of cases, they care about their citizen, Brit Embassy is just here to make money for printing nstandard forms at a £100 a throw! Glad I don't pay UK taxes any more!!!!


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> If I had got to the Embassy like they did, I would have sat there (help or no help) until someone did something - even if it was a plane home. Its much better to be an American in these sort of cases, they care about their citizen, Brit Embassy is just here to make money for printing nstandard forms at a £100 a throw! Glad I don't pay UK taxes any more!!!!



KhwaamLap,

I'm sorry to say you're dead wrong on getting any help from the American Embassy. They will do TWO things for you. They will hold your luggage until you get out of jail and they will give you a list of lawyers. That's it. Then they will piously say that it's an "Internal or domestic matter" and they can't interfere. The American Embassy is worthless as tits on a boar in helping it's citizens unless you are of a certain faith. I'll leave it up to you to figure that one out. They are very good about living the good life in Thailand and in giving American taxpayers' money away and intelligence gathering. They are NOT there to help their citizens!

If you get in a jamb you want to be Canadian. They seem to care about the welfare of their people which is impressive. Glad they don't emulate their Yankee neighbors in that regard. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

The British Embassy was instrumental in getting me out of a serious situation at the Thai/Laos border before, and its employees were as efficient as it was possible to be out of hours, with the duty officer involving a Thai linguist employee in talking to the various Customs officials involved. Without their help, tailored to the peculiarities of the problem (attempted con by Laos immigration, apparently aided and abetted by at least one officer on the Thai side), there's no doubt that I would have ended up in prison back in Laos unless I coughed up a big bribe.

I'm sure there are good and bad employees at the British Embassy as well as the US equivalent, over the years I've seen mixed reports on both on Thai forums.

Not sure what point you're making over the issue of faith, S2?


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> The British Embassy was instrumental in getting me out of a serious situation at the Thai/Laos border before, and its employees were as efficient as it was possible to be out of hours, with the duty officer involving a Thai linguist employee in talking to the various Customs officials involved. Without their help, tailored to the peculiarities of the problem (attempted con by Laos immigration, apparently aided and abetted by at least one officer on the Thai side), there's no doubt that I would have ended up in prison back in Laos unless I coughed up a big bribe.
> 
> I'm sure there are good and bad employees at the British Embassy as well as the US equivalent, over the years I've seen mixed reports on both on Thai forums.
> 
> Not sure what point you're making over the issue of faith, S2?



frogblogger,

Sorry about your near miss but at least it was a miss. I don't think that would have been the case if your nationality were American. My quip? All of the animals in the barnyard are equal - just some is more equal than others. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap, 

Scary! After reading that horror story I did a bit of research on King Power as I was curious who owned it. They are HUGE and own Accor Hotels which owns many hotel chains. They just opened a new, VERY luxurious hotel in Bangkok and they have come very far very fast. I always am suspicious when people or companies can amass that kind of wealth that quickly. How do you say "money laundering" and "drug money". Miami and many Latin American destinations are built on drug money. I will not go into a King Power shop either at an airport or in any city and will also avoid their hotels. Some of their hotel chains ARE impressive - Soffitel and Mercure chief among them. Maybe that scam helps King Power add to their bottom line? Anyway, for your reading pleasure. 



Pullman Bangkok King Power Hotel Opens

Pullman Bangkok King Power Hotel Opens

"....The hotel's restaurants and bars serve a range of genuine Thai, Asian, European and Californian cuisines. Extensive shopping options and dining outlets are also available at the adjacent King Power Duty Free complex.

# # #

Accor, the European leader and a major global group in hotels, the global leader in services to corporate clients and public institutions, operates in nearly 100 countries with 170,000 employees. It offers to its clients over 40 years of expertise in its two core businesses:

Hotels, with the Sofitel, Pullman, Novotel, Mercure, Suitehotel, Ibis, All Seasons, Etap Hotel, Formule 1 and Motel 6 brands, representing more than 4,000 hotels and nearly 500,000 rooms in 90 countries, as well as strategically related activities, such as Lenôtre."


------------------------------------

20 See Destination at King Power

20 See Destination at King Power - etravelblackboardasia.com


“......Regarding an exclusive destination, King Power Travel fair distinguishes itself from other travel fair with its exclusive ‘Luxury Package’ for each of the recommended destinations to our customer. For Instance, ‘Luxury Rediscovered Safari’ package with the value over 300,000 Baht, offered by Kenya Airways, includes Bangkok-Nairobi round-trip business-class seats, five-star boutique hotel, Elsa’s Kopie Camp in deluxe tented camps in Meru National Park, a chance to visit the ancestral home of the Obama clan and Balloon Safari for panorama view in Masai Mara. Through these is the very particular experience which King Power longs to offer for our customers,” Mr. Sombat adds.?

The 20 selected Must-See Destinations exhibited on the first floor of the fair include 'Roots of Obama' tour of Kenya, Paradise Santorini in Greece, Vodka Caviar in Russia, Petra Jordanian Wonders, Stunning View Rio de Janeiro in Brazil, Relax Blue Lagoon in Iceland, Pearl of Indian Ocean at Seychelles Island, Hi-tea in Bhutan, as well as many other breathtaking sites. Meanwhile, the second floor features over 30 booths whose sales assistants will assist customers with travel itineraries such as putting together special-offer traveling packages, tourist information, and flight tickets."


I especially want to "do" the "Roots of Obama" tour in Kenya. Not!


----------



## KhwaamLap

I should have updated this story. King Power released videos and statements of the above incidents. It clearly shows a couple (a bit blurry, but could well be them - I suspect it is) stealing a wallet - not in a haphazrd way either. The video shows the woman taking it and putting it in her purse. Security staff followed them and she palmed it to him and he went to the toilet. Staff found the wallet in the toilet wastebasket (yuk!). They later changed clothes and sat at different tables in a cafe - pretending not to be together, when they were arrested.

Looks like this couple were caught bang to rights. Of course it doesn't excuse the obviously tried and tested system of bribery that persued. Including a Sri Lankan national (why?) - who suddently disappeared on the breaking of this story. Several other people stood up and said it had happened to them too.

Lots of storied of 'free gifts' being given, than being arrested as the item was not on the receipt! There is a con somewhere here - maybe the guilty couple just fell nicely into it. I doubt it would be KP itself as its small fry moneywise to them - and a dangerous risk too. Much more likely to be airport staff (at KP, airport security and police).

I personally believe that KP should come down like a ton of bricks on their staff - because most farangs are advising relatives and friends to just walk straight down nthe centre at arrivals/departure lounges rather than even browsing the dutyfree shops (cheaper in Night Bazaar anyway!). They need to clean the air and they ned to do it soon.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap,

I'm wondering why they would have stolen an expensive wallet and then chucked it into the waste basket. Doesn't make sense unless the fellow knew they were on to him but again the natural inclination would be to keep the stolen item and try to hide it. I'm also a bit perplexed that, with security cameras all over now, why someone would risk getting caught stealing a wallet - even an expensive one. If they were caught they would have real problems since they no doubt would miss their flight and end up in jail. I'm also curious about the "fuzzy" video - cameras anymore are very good, very cheap and mostly digital - so why fuzzy video? 

I agree with you that I don't think King Power is behind this - very little to gain and much to lose including the good will of their patrons all over the world. More likely a scam set up by security and police at the airport to shake down foreigners. Thai government officials are poorly paid so this may be at the root of the problem. I would suspect store employees would also be involved so you're right - King Power needs to crack down on their own employees or suffer the consequences. A good rule of thumb too - if someone wants to give me a gift I'd better know them very well. Especially at the airport. Once on their airport property your rights suddenly vanish and where you could probably extricate yourself in a shop in a mall - at the airport? No chance. Once you fall into the hands of the police you're guilty until you prove your innocence. If you've a flight to catch you're screwed and you will probably need to hire an attorney to get out of the nick. Not smart!

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

There has been a lot of talk about the video quality, but mostly it has been put down to compression for posting on their website. Apparantly the police copy was good enough to recognise the couple.

The guy dumped the wallet because he knew they were on to them (according to KP). 

No one really knows why they did it - but it was well rehersed and maybe they do it for the buzz and have never been caught up until that point. They moved a lot of wallets about, just picking them up and putting them back on other shelves - to confuse? This was at shuffeling speed, they were not looking at them, just shifting them about - then the women walks behind the shelving unit with two wallets together - she puts one down, but still clearly has another which she bags. I guess most CCTV is useless in airports as its watched later when the missing item is discovered and by then the culprit has long gone.

The free gift scam is not a new one - and has caught many a person. The other one is if someone buys multiple items is to not ring it up but bag it anyway, then accuse them of stealing it. Always check the recipt and the bag before leaving a shop in Asia (not just Thailand)


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap,

I suspect the 'team' employs the first person to distract anyone looking as they will focus on his odd conduct while the other is the actual thief who steals the goods. Like a good magician - we focus on one hand which is moving or showing us something while he's hiding something with the other which we are not focused on. 

Thanks for the tip about bagging extra items - I never even thought about that angle. I rarely buy much and I do t ry to watch them - but anyone of us can be distracted momentarily - especially if they are a team. Someone bumps you from behind and the clerk puts an extra item in your bag while you're turned. Or they 'accidentally' spill something on you and then make a big scene helping you clean up. Pretty scary! Especially at the airport where you have a plane to catch, have little time and you're in a foreign country. 

Note to self - buy nothing but food at the airport! And keep ALL your possessions very near you all the time. And never talk to strangers - unless they're really cute!


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> I suspect the 'team' employs the first person to distract anyone looking as they will focus on his odd conduct while the other is the actual thief who steals the goods. Like a good magician - we focus on one hand which is moving or showing us something while he's hiding something with the other which we are not focused on.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about bagging extra items - I never even thought about that angle. I rarely buy much and I do t ry to watch them - but anyone of us can be distracted momentarily - especially if they are a team. Someone bumps you from behind and the clerk puts an extra item in your bag while you're turned. Or they 'accidentally' spill something on you and then make a big scene helping you clean up. Pretty scary! Especially at the airport where you have a plane to catch, have little time and you're in a foreign country.
> 
> Note to self - buy nothing but food at the airport! And keep ALL your possessions very near you all the time. And never talk to strangers - unless they're really cute!


Note to self: Walk straight through duty free - do not stop,do not pass go and do not collect $200 - take food with you (its cheaper and better outside the airport anyway as is all the duty free good they sell - rip off prices). Stay well clear, don't even browse.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Note to self: Walk straight through duty free - do not stop,do not pass go and do not collect $200 - take food with you (its cheaper and better outside the airport anyway as is all the duty free good they sell - rip off prices). Stay well clear, don't even browse.



KhwaamLap,

Sage advice! I agree regarding the food being cheaper outside but occasionally our flight is delayed so we end up 'grazing' at a local food vendor and paying more than we should. Aside from a very occasional newspaper I rarely buy anything at the duty free stores. The merchandise is overpriced and I'm cheap! Occasionally, if I've some "excess" money I didn't get exchanged I'll splurge on something like macadamia nuts but if Duty Free relied on me they'd have been out of business decades ago. I use to kill time browsing the book and magazine section but now that you've alerted me to the possibility of someone slipping something into my bag I'll be refraining from that as well. An ounce of prevention IS worth [far more than] a pound of cure. :/


----------



## Guest

More on this - the "zig-zag" scam - from the BBC today...

Terrible publicity for Thailand, but it never seems to bother them too much.

The final paragraph:



> *'Typical' scam*
> 
> The BBC has spoken to Tony and the regional police commander, Colonel Teeradej Phanuphan.
> 
> They both say Tony was merely helping the couple with translation, and raising bail to keep them out of prison.
> 
> Tony says about half the £7,500 was for bail, while the rest were "fees" for the bail, for his work, and for a lawyer he says he consulted on their behalf.
> 
> In theory, he says, they could try to get the bail portion refunded.
> 
> Colonel Teeradej says he will investigate any possible irregularities in their treatment. But he said any arrangement between the couple and Tony was a private affair, which did not involve the police.
> 
> Letters of complaint to the papers here in Thailand make it clear that passengers are regularly detained at the airport for alleged shoplifting, and then made to pay middlemen to win their freedom.
> 
> The Danish Embassy says one of its nationals was recently subjected to a very similar scam, and earlier this month an Irish scientist managed to flee Thailand with her husband and one year-old son after being arrested at the airport and accused of stealing an eyeliner worth around £17.
> 
> Tony told the BBC that so far this year he has "helped" about 150 foreigners in trouble with the police. He says sometimes he does it for no charge.
> 
> The British Embassy has also warned passengers at Bangkok Airport to take care not to move items around in the duty free shopping area before paying for them, as this could result in arrest and imprisonment.


_No. 1 in today's "most read stories" on the BBC website front page. What a great advertisement for Thailand  

I suppose the Thais might do something about their deteriorating reputation one day :flypig: ..._


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> More on this - the "zig-zag" scam - from the BBC today...
> 
> Terrible publicity for Thailand, but it never seems to bother them too much.
> 
> The final paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> _No. 1 in today's "most read stories" on the BBC website front page. What a great advertisement for Thailand
> 
> I suppose the Thais might do something about their deteriorating reputation one day :flypig: ..._



A bloody good start would have been to go ahead with their plans to make a Thai FBI-like police service dealing with anti-graft and paid/educated well enough to keep the bribery culture at bay (at least to some degree). Attach a wing to the tourist police to target tourist crime - especially institutional graft and authority member (like police, judiciary and civil servants) cons that make for big news at home and makes Thailand look like a banana republic.

The problem is, they ignore such problems and - as recently proved in the press here - put redically declining tourist numbers down to Swine Flu and not publicity over ongoing factional fighting (and military firing live rounds in the streets of the capital), terroism in the south, almost continual stories of tourists being ripped off (often by authority figures), tourists being murdered (and sometimes culrpits being police officers), exchange rate crises (over inflated Baht?) and so on. This undermines almost any good work the TAT do - nothing makes news in the West like bad news. 

I wish the TAT would get more teeth and apply presure to sibling departments and get some crackdowns that really do count - some are easier than others to sort out, and security in the airports and transparant legal preceeding for those arrested has to be the easiest cherry for them to pick right now. Take it away from the police and put an airport service in that is better paid and highly transparant - then we will start to take Thailand's commitment to protect its visitors its is trying so hard to attract (and keep) seriously - otherwise it will go the same way as the expat community is going and international investment too - to cheaper, friendlier and possibly safer neighbours. Wake up Thailand before you loose it all.


----------



## Guest

From today's Bangkok Post Maybe someone up there is listening to the international media...



> A major crackdown on illegal taxis and unlicensed guides will be conducted at Suvarnabhumi airport starting July 28, according to a notice put up by the Airports of Thailand Plc in the airport on Wednesday.
> 
> The crackdown will be jointly carried out by AoT, which is the airport operator.
> 
> It is enlisting the Land Transport Department and Special Operations Division, provincial police from Samut Prakan and tourist police to help.
> 
> The move came after Transport Minister Sohpon Zarum made an inspection trip to the airport and ordered the AoT to step up measures to prevent extortion gangs preying on foreign air passengers.
> 
> Mr Sohpon managed to avoid any comment on worldwide reports of an organised gang operating from duty-free shops, whose members have reportedly cheated tens of thousands of baht from foreign tourists.
> 
> The reports claim that the gangs, apparently operating in collusion with shop employees and rogue policemen, intimidate and browbeat accused foreign shoplifters and thieves into paying large "fines" in order to escape lengthy incarceration and trial and return to their own countries.
> 
> At least one European country has warned its citizens not to shop in the duty-free area of Suvarnabhumi at all, and the alleged cheating has been featured in reports by the BBC, among others.
> 
> The duty-free scams are in addition to the longtime Bangkok airport problems of so-called "black-licence taxis" which have no authorisation to carry passengers, and airport touts who try to steer naive arriving tourists to unwanted hotels and shady businesses.


----------



## mikecwm

*King Power theft - definately not a scam by staff.*

To present all the evidence - here is a link to a copy of the CCT inside Kingpower when the British couple were there.

King Power International Co., Ltd. 

Closely watching the video shows Stephen Ingram and Xi Lin in the store.
At one point Xi Lin can be seen to pick up a wallet, put it back down, then pick up another. She walks around the display, puts that one down on a shelf, then almost straight away, picks it up again, puts it in her handbag and walks quickly out of the store.

To infer that any of the store staff were involved is ludicrous.
Read the information that also comes with the video and it is clear that they were doing their job by reporting the theft to the police.
Now what happens after that is most likely the police looking for a large handout.
I have watched this video several times - sure looks like shop-lifting to me.


----------



## Guest

Mike - a few points. 

The 'zig-zag' scam is a known operation at the airport, and the Danish Embassy for example is actually advising its nationals to avoid the duty-free shops at the airport like the plague.

A web search reveals a number of similar complaints following the same format of intimidation - alleged theft, followed by demands for exhorbitant amounts of money - refusal to pay being met by threats of long jail sentences.

Whether or not something is being taken is not the central issue. It's the attempted scam that takes places under either scenario - actual theft, or false accusation. Big money is going straight into the hands of those involved in the scam, it's not an official fine.

Finally, in the wallet theft case you refer to, the alleged item was nowhere to be found when the supposed offenders were arrested after leaving the store, as the police themselves have admitted. Rather strange, don't you think?


----------



## Guest

> Crackdown fails to stop airport gangs
> ILLEGAL OPERATORS DEFY AUTHORITIES
> 
> BANGKOK: -- Despite the government's recent campaign to keep the international gateway to Thailand clear of thugs and cheats, it seems to be business as usual for illegal taxi operators and tour guides at Suvarnabhumi airport.
> 
> The Airports of Thailand (AoT) Plc recently reported to the cabinet that more than 600 people had been caught at the airport in the past two months for various offences.
> 
> In the past two months, 395 unlicensed taxi drivers and 210 illegal tour guides who exploited travellers at Suvarnabhumi airport have been arrested after a campaign was launched to crack down on crime at the airport, the AoT reported to cabinet last week.
> 
> However, airport authorities with a trained eye still see unauthorised taxi operators and tour guides preying on victims, but claim they get intimidated when they approach these people, who then claim they have connections in high places.
> 
> "Often these people claim they know AoT executives to scare away authorities and keep their businesses going. Some just say bluntly that they need money to pass on to their bosses, which is understood to mean AoT executives," said one inside source.
> 
> The source added that there are more than 20 powerful groups operating in the airport which come under the command of major gangs - Kamnan Samruay, Boonruang Srisang, Sak Pakphanang and Pirap.
> 
> The Kamnan Samruay camp used to operate at Don Mueang airport, where they provided underground foreign exchange services.
> 
> At the new airport, the gang has extended its business to cover ticketing and illegal taxi and tour guide services. It also collects "protection fees" from smaller gangs.
> 
> The Boonruang Srisang gang also runs an illegal taxi and tour guide service network. It has a small number of members and is independent.
> 
> The Sak Pakphanang gang is a break-away from the Boonruang Srisang gang, while the Pirap group is believed to have strong connections as its leader has the same last name as an AoT executive.
> 
> There are also two prominent groups known as the Pattaya Mafia gang and the Phuyai Daeng gang. The Pattaya Mafia gang, whose leaders are known as Steve and Montri and who are neatly dressed and can easily pass as passengers, is stationed on the fourth floor of the passenger terminal. The Phuyai Daeng gang, with good connections with influential figures in Samut Prakan, works more like a lobbyist for fraudsters who want to gain entry to the airport.
> 
> According to the source, unauthorised tour guides are engaged in various scams ranging from providing transportation and accommodation to selling air tickets. "Some even 'steal' the tourists from the TAT [Tourism Authority of Thailand] information counter. They feed the tourists information and then press on with hard sales," said the source.
> 
> The illegal tour guides hang around the arrivals hall and approach foreign passengers. They introduce themselves as airport workers and lead tourists to illegal taxi queues when a deal is made."They are scattered on every floor in the terminal and stay among passengers and officials. It is hard to pick them out from the crowd because they are well dressed," the source said, adding the gangs have carved the airport into zones.
> 
> AoT president Serirat Prasutanond conceded that there are some criminal gangs operating in the airport, but said the AoT has stepped up efforts to crack down on unlicensed taxi drivers and tour guides.
> 
> One measure has been to transfer some officials who were thought to be involved with the gangs. A reshuffle of officials will be made this month, he said. Mr Serirat said the AoT will spend 15 million baht starting on Oct 1 to try and end the illegal operations.


from the Bangkok Post, September 6th.

Amazing Thailand...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> from the Bangkok Post, September 6th.
> 
> Amazing Thailand...



I believe the criminal operations at the airport are 'tolerated' by the government which, like its American counterpart, is riddled with criminals in high places. It's about money and power. Sure, a few arrests will be made and some strongly worded statements released to the media to counter the fears of the traveling public but, in the end, nothing changes. Thailand's government has major problems, a poorly paid public sector and lacks the will to make any changes. Easier [and more profitable] to go with the flow. Best advice - like frogblogger mentioned - stay away from duty free, use legit taxis from the queue and hope you're not a target. Every one us us IS a potential target and if your number comes up you'll need $$$ to 'cure' the problem. Be very wary and very careful in Thailand - and the Philippines, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar!

Serendipity2


----------



## Oneman

Serendipity2 said:


> I'm sorry to say you're dead wrong on getting any help from the American Embassy. ... The American Embassy is worthless ... in helping it's citizens ...



Good warning.
Thank you Serendipity.



Serendipity2 said:


> The American Embassy is worthless ... in helping it's citizens unless you are of a certain faith. I'll leave it up to you to figure that one out.


The "faith" that Serendipity is referring to is fundamentalist Christian, American style.
The specific variant would be Mormon, Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS).
There is a large contingent of them in the consular service.
If you are one of them, then you are "family".
If you are not one of them, then take a number and get in line.
It could be a long wait.

I'm not of that faith, but I've always found LDS people to be honest and polite.
Never very friendly, but always respectful.
But they take care of their own, first, last, and always.
So, who doesn't?
But when it comes to government services, one does hope for an even playing field.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai


----------



## Oneman

mikecwm said:


> To present all the evidence - here is a link to a copy of the CCT inside Kingpower when the British couple were there.
> 
> King Power International Co., Ltd.
> 
> I have watched this video several times - sure looks like shop-lifting to me.


Most posts about these incidents (on all the forums) are merely un-informed speculation.
Mountains of un-informed speculation.

Thank you, Mikecwm, for posting actual evidence.
I wish there were more who would follow your example.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai


----------



## Oneman

Serendipity2 said:


> I did a bit of research on King Power ... They are HUGE and own Accor Hotels which owns many hotel chains. They just opened a new, VERY luxurious hotel in Bangkok and they have come very far very fast. I always am suspicious when people or companies can amass that kind of wealth that quickly. How do you say "money laundering" and "drug money". Miami and many Latin American destinations are built on drug money.


Serendipity2 didn't do nearly enough research.
That kind of wild speculation leads to all kinds of wrong conclusions.
I will explain why that is a problem for a forum like this one.
But, first, full disclosure on my part:

I have stayed at the Pullman King Power Hotel in Bangkok, three times over the past three years.
I paid with my own money.
In addition, I have gone back there other times to entertain friends and visitors at the restaurants in the hotel.
I have shopped and bought at King Power Duty Free shops in the Bangkok airport and in the large shopping center next to the hotel -- the one with the big, glass, dome.
I have a King Power "VIP" card, but that's no more special than a TOPS supermarket discount card.

So I have considerable, first-hand experience with the King Power company.
Serendipty2 doesn't mention any of his experience.

In addition, during one of my visits to the hotel, I chatted with the owner.
He was polite and respectful -- after all, I am a well-dressed, paying, customer, who is booked in a deluxe room.
I am not his "friend", and I never talked with him again, but I can judge character pretty quickly: 
He's a hard-working, very intelligent, businessman, who is trying to survive in a market that is smothered in chaos.
If he is a drug lord, he gave no hint of that in our face-to-face conversation.

Now on to Serendipity2's outlandish claims:

King Power does not own Accor.
Accor is a huge company, yes, but they are French.
If you go to the Accor web site, you can read a history of the company and see photos of their founders -- two French men.
The connection to King Power is only that Accor manages the Pullman hotel.
King Power is the owner, the landlord.
Accor handles the day to day operations, under contract, as they do for many, many other hotels in Bangkok and around the world.

As for the accusations of drug money, maybe, maybe not, but Serendipity2 doesn't know.
He presented no evidence at all.
If he did know, he would never write about it here.

Do I really care about Serendipity2's opinion of King Power?
Not at all.
The reason I am writing these strong comments to let others know that if someone posts wild and un-founded speculation -- as Serendipity2 has done above -- that casts a shadow of doubt on all his other posts and all his other assertions.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai


----------



## Guest

Oneman said:


> ​
> Good warning.
> Thank you Serendipity.
> 
> ​The "faith" that Serendipity is referring to is fundamentalist Christian, American style.
> The specific variant would be Mormon, Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS).
> There is a large contingent of them in the consular service.
> If you are one of them, then you are "family".
> If you are not one of them, then take a number and get in line.
> It could be a long wait.
> 
> I'm not of that faith, but I've always found LDS people to be honest and polite.
> Never very friendly, but always respectful.
> But they take care of their own, first, last, and always.
> So, who doesn't?
> But when it comes to government services, one does hope for an even playing field.
> 
> -- Oneman
> Chiangmai


I suspected that was his point but was reluctant to believe, in this day and age, that it could be true in an overseas government department - even an American one.

The US is so far behind Europe in this respect and, it seems, the situation's not getting better (witness the VP the US nearly had... that possibility had the great majority of Europeans absolutely staggered - in the negative sense).

Just imagine - the VP of the most powerful nation on the planet believing that man was on Earth alongside the dinosaurs, that creationism should be taught in schools, that the US Army is on a mission from God... etc. Anyone with views like that in Europe would be laughed out of the elections.


----------



## Guest

Oh, and Oneman ... ref alleged speculation. Did you actually read the Bangkok Post article I added yesterday, ref the problems of the crackdown and the gang situation? My brother-in-law works at the airport and he confirmed that this is common knowledge to those employed there.


----------



## Serendipity2

Wow, Oneman, did I strike a nerve with you. You've been a customer? And that makes you an expert? Or that you've met one of the owners of King Power? You must have LOTS of money, huh, those are very posh digs? Evidently I was incorrect that King Power is owned by or owns Accor but the history of the two is fascinating. And their very cosy relationship as well. 

Apparently King Power OWNS every concession at the new airport - kindly read below Oneman.... under "subsidiaries" I do think they're part of international money laundering/crime syndicate. If you don't agree who cares? You seem to have a dog in this fight Oneman. Oh, that's right, you're just a customer and have met an owner. 

From King Power's own site......

"The company is very proud to take part in the development of the country. We have contributed not only the amount of 7,000 million baht concession fee generated to the Thai government, but also our operation, which creates over 3,000 job opportunities to the Thai employees" 

[I think that's just a touch over $200,000,000. they've paid the Thai government - correct me if my math is wrong Oneman]

"SUBSIDIARIES

King Power International Co., Ltd.
Operates Downtown Duty Free Mall shops located at King Power Complex Rangnam Rd., Phayathai, Ratchathewi. In addition, its Advertising Department also runs the Light Box Advertisement business in all Passenger Terminals throughout Bangkok and Phuket International Airports.

King Power Duty Free Co., Ltd.
Operates Duty Free shops at Bangkok, Chiang Mai and Phuket International Airport.

King Power Tax Free Co., Ltd.
Operates Tax Free shops at Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Phuket and Hadyai Airport.

King Power Suvarnabhumi Co.,Ltd.
Operates all commerical activities in Suvarnabhumi Airport

King Power Entertainment Co.,Ltd.
Operates all restaurants in Suvarnabhumi Airport, such as, City Garden, Light Bar, including Ramayana Restaurants and Aksra Theatre at King Power Downtown Duty Free Mall, Rangnam Road

King Power Hotel Management Co.,Ltd.
Operates the Pullman Bangkok King Power Hotel"

[Impressive list don't you think, Oneman? And YOU have met one of the owners!]



Accor Partnerships URL Accor Hotels: reductions with our partners

Accor History URL Accor S.A. -- Company History


I would draw your attention to how long they've been in business and how many hotels, motels and restaurants they now own. VERY impressive, huh? I think I'll stick with my 'wild speculation' as to how to good ol' French boys can become multi-zillionaires in so short a time. VERY impressive. Money laundering? Nah - not a chance

Serendipity2


----------



## Oneman

frogblogger said:


> Bangkok Post article I added yesterday, ref the problems of the crackdown and the gang situation?


Yes, I saw it.
However, the topic on this thread -- from title and original post -- is not the "crackdown" or "gang situation".
Rather, it is "British Couple Fights Bangkok Airport Extortionists".
The "gang situation" is about illegal taxi and tour touts, not alleged shoplifting in duty free shops.

We have so much to complain about at the airport that it's tempting to mix it all up together: gangs, crackdowns, shoplifting, Accor hotels, and money laundering, too.
In fact, Sarah Palin and Alan Greenspan even got a mention in this thread.
But the topic is that British couple, who were recorded on video tape, apparently stealing a wallet from a duty free shop.
No one here has any more evidence than shown in that video tape.
Other distractions and newspaper articles and un-founded accusations about money laundering don't change that simple fact.

Much of what we see on all Internet forums is wild speculation; firmly and boldly stated, but still un-founded speculation.
Many posts on this thread are examples of that.
On the other hand, facts -- based on first-hand observation or other clear evidence -- are rare.
And facts on topic, are even more rare.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai


----------



## Serendipity2

Oneman said:


> Yes, I saw it.
> However, the topic on this thread -- from title and original post -- is not the "crackdown" or "gang situation".
> Rather, it is "British Couple Fights Bangkok Airport Extortionists".
> The "gang situation" is about illegal taxi and tour touts, not alleged shoplifting in duty free shops.
> 
> We have so much to complain about at the airport that it's tempting to mix it all up together: gangs, crackdowns, shoplifting, Accor hotels, and money laundering, too.
> In fact, Sarah Palin and Alan Greenspan even got a mention in this thread.
> But the topic is that British couple, who were recorded on video tape, apparently stealing a wallet from a duty free shop.
> No one here has any more evidence than shown in that video tape.
> Other distractions and newspaper articles and un-founded accusations about money laundering don't change that simple fact.
> 
> Much of what we see on all Internet forums is wild speculation; firmly and boldly stated, but still un-founded speculation.
> Many posts on this thread are examples of that.
> On the other hand, facts -- based on first-hand observation or other clear evidence -- are rare.
> And facts on topic, are even more rare.
> 
> -- Oneman
> Chiangmai



Oneman,

I agree the thread did start with a couple being arrested and the background of many similar arrests from King Power. That expanded to the thought by many here that perhaps airport gangs were working with employees at King Power and other such speculation. As for all the criminal activity at the airports being lumped together - I think that's a good thing. It alerts us to LOTS of problems at the airport - not just a couple ensnared by the police. We need to be wary so I'm glad the topic expanded.

As for speculation on King Power and it's amazing success - several here including you made that an issue and I merely commented [incorrectly] that King Power and Accor were one. They are not but both have had a meteoric success and not, in my humble believe, by their great management skills. King Power seems to be a creature of a tiny handful who have convinced a corrupt government to give them an absolute monopoly at the airports in Thailand - not just Bangkok. As for Accor Hotels - wow - those guys must be incredible geniuses to amass such a fortune and huge number of restaurants and hotels [over 700,000 restaurants and over 700,000 hotels] in such a short period of time. I'm impressed - but also convinced they are likely the beneficiaries of money laundering. Maybe they're just really, really good business men. What say you? 

As to Governor Sarah Palin and Alan Greenspan - frogblogger introduced the governor - but unnamed - by his comments [unwelcome as they were] and I threw in Dr. Greenspan for is incredible arrogance and stupidity which caused the world wide meltdown in the first place. 

I would be the first to agree we need to keep politics off these boards but when some take cheap shots others will respond. As for keeping to the tiny subject of the couple at the airport - that's likely to morph into a discussion of the entire episode and include King Power. I am not convinced that King Power is that lilly white in all of this. They literally own the airports by owning the concessions. And they pay a LOT of money to the Thai government for that 'privileged monopoly" Just my humble thoughts.

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

[Political discussion shifted to the lounge]


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> [Political discussion shifted to the lounge]



frogblogger,

So far as I'm concerned you could have killed my response. I'm not here to engage in polemics or politics, just enjoy exchanging ideas with others who love Thailand. In fact I hate politics and politicians. Except I liked President Reagan and I do like Sarah Palin. She's a classy lady and I do mean a lady. 

Like you I will skillfully avoid Duty Free at any airport in Thailand and probably most concessions as well. Thanks

Serendipity2


----------

